

Euclid: The Game - Bzomak
http://euclidthegame.com/

======
avmich
Pretty good!

I've found that when you need to construct a perpendicular to a given straight
line from a given point not on the line, you can build an equilateral triangle
with one side on the given straight line and one of the ends of that side in
an arbitrary (actually, given) point on the line, and then make a line through
the third (not on the given line) corner of this triangle and the given point
not on the given line.

This may not always work - if the third corner of the triangle happen to be
the same point as the given point. This suggests to me you may be don't
properly consider all possible relations within objects being constructed.

~~~
plus9z
Yeah, you can move points around to get the setup that seems nicest to you,
which is why it isn't perfect for proofs yet.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=euclid#!/story/forever/0/euclid%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=euclid#!/story/forever/0/euclid%20game)

